

Ask HN: What technologies available today will remain relevant in 10 years? - paveldolezal


======
timfrietas
There's a great Jeff Bezos quote about never being asked what _isn 't_ going
to change in the next ten years, and that those are really the things you
should build businesses around and optimize.

Cars, for example, aren't really changing too much, or at least the need for
them. The love of the automobile continues to run deep in Western countries,
and even an innovative company like Tesla is just building a faster horse
here. The idea of the personal vehicle is become even more ingrained into our
lives if anything and we become a more individualistic society. Cars may
become smaller, they may become electric, but they will still remain largely
close their current paradigm.

Tesla to me is likely to be one of the most successful companies of the next
ten years because they are building on a foundation that isn't going anywhere
and incrementally improving a key product in people's lives.

~~~
dman
Unless we make progress on building the matrix.

~~~
kennethtilton
Progress? Do you think that is air you are breathing?

------
tokenadult
Almost all of them. Technology is cumulative. Most of the technology that was
brand-new the day I was born is still relevant today. Old technologies like
cooking and projectile weapons for hunting are still relevant today, after
all.

~~~
collyw
Thankfully Visual Basic seems to be dying off. Unfortunately so does Perl. I
did get offered a Perl job recently but felt it was a better for future job
prospects to stick with Python for the time being.

------
eb0la
I bet for WebRTC. Don't think about just phone calls, or desktop sharing; but
a way to connect 2 application in a P2P (when available) or forward-and-relay
way.

------
kennethtilton
I was going to say the pay telephone but...

~~~
collyw
I am sitting right under one as I type in Doha airport. Only free power socket
I could find.

------
ankurdhama
Keybord (virtual/physical)

------
ForHackernews
C

------
hackaflocka
Low Tech, Ultra Low Tech and No Tech survival & solutions:

Low tech hacks [http://amzn.to/HPp7Ar](http://amzn.to/HPp7Ar)

Water drilling [http://amzn.to/1aH6gOH](http://amzn.to/1aH6gOH)

Rooftop farming [http://amzn.to/1bytafM](http://amzn.to/1bytafM)

Architecture [http://amzn.to/I1Z6Od](http://amzn.to/I1Z6Od)

~~~
aw3c2
OP is abusing HN for affiliate spam. Referer-free links (no endorsement, just
battling an [censored]):

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/1597492159](http://www.amazon.com/dp/1597492159)

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/1450580599](http://www.amazon.com/dp/1450580599)

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T1TX9O](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T1TX9O)

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/841522334X](http://www.amazon.com/dp/841522334X)

